# Just for Fun - "Betsy the Quilter"



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I was reading the tributes to Dona, and I have to admit that I would never have known who she was if someone hadn't added the "Anju - No. 469"...and it got me thinking.....

From everything that I read, Dona was a joy to many people, and she was interested in them and who they are, so I began to think about "Betsy the Quilter".  I don't know Betsy, but I know she likes to read cause she's on a Kindle board, and that she likes quilting because of her on-line name.

What does anyone know about me?  Not much, I have a pretty boring on-line name, but you can infer that my name is Linda, that I like to read, but not much else.  So just for fun, what would the rest of us add to our monikers to make it more revealing.....BTW - I've named this little game "Betsy the Quilter" in honor of someone who, with just her name, told us a bit about herself!

Hope everyone joins in and has some fun...

Linda who raises Toy Poodles!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst. Aircraft mechanic and *int*erior *inst*aller. He of the slick mind, (


Spoiler



some live out he "L" 


) poster of pictures on the 'other' interior thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You can infer from my moniker that I am an avid Harry Potter fan.  My kindle is named Gertie Keddle Kindle after the witch who first described the game of Quidditch.

My desktop is named Fred, my laptop is named George, and my netbook is Ginny.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hmmmmm....  Meredith Sinclair-Baby Whisperer.( my BFF told me this should be my title) I have a way with children... they flock to my lap, they stop crying instantly when I hold them and babies in restaurants and stores reach for me and laugh out loud when I talk to them... I teach Baby Sign language and have a degreee in Early Childhood Education specializing in children with special needs. Of the children I work with at least one third to one half have Autism or Down Syndrome and the others learn to communicate with people way earlier than most... around six to eight months some as early as four months. 

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm Holly, a children's photographer and mom of three in Florida. I'm keeping it short and sweet


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmmmm....  Meredith Sinclair-Baby Whisperer.( my BFF told me this should be my title) I have a way with children... they flock to my lap, they stop crying instantly when I hold them and babies in restaurants and stores reach for me and laugh out loud when I talk to them... I teach Baby Sign language and have a degreee in Early Childhood Education specializing in children with special needs. Of the children I work with at least one third to one half have Autism or Down Syndrome and the others learn to communicate with people way earlier than most... around six to eight months some as early as four months.
> 
> Great idea for a thread!


*
Meredith:* I knew I loved you...but now I love you even more. What you do is something very special. I too, used to be a one on one for kids with special needs...I know first hand about all the hard work and dedication it takes. To have a breakthrough is SO rewarding and it makes it all worthwhile.
*
OK; something about me:* A few things...

1. Similar to Meredith: I am a dog magnet. Dogs love me they will knock me down and lick my face clean...(some (eeeewwww) even try to hump me.) Dogs that are in a full growl baring teeth will stop in their tracks to come to me. My sister in law's dog has bitten people; and yet he will break his neck to get to me if he knows I'm around. Another relative has a bulldog...If there are 100 people in the room; I'm the one Buster comes over to...to slobber on.

2. I never say no...I so wish that I could. I aggravate my own self sometimes!! DH hates that about me; because my not saying no sometimes ends up involving him.

3. I do love margaritas; _however,_ it's become more of a joke than anything. I don't nearly drink them like I am portrayed to on the boards. I do take them to the beach...but that is to share them with a dozen other people.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sjc said:


> 3. *I do love margaritas; however, it's become more of a joke than anything. I don't nearly drink them like I am portrayed to on the boards. *


I always thought we were talking the virtual ones, most of the times.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *
> Meredith:* I knew I loved you...but now I love you even more. What you do is something very special. I too, used to be a one on one for kids with special needs...I know first hand about all the hard work and dedication it takes. To have a breakthrough is SO rewarding and it makes it all worthwhile.
> *
> OK; something about me:* A few things...
> ...


Aaaaaahhhhh! You ARE me! YOu know we have said it before... weird that we both have such a talent AND can't say NO to anyone... and I DO so love Margs, but really don't drink them so much... as people ask me to join them for one but I never really have anyone to drive me home so I go meet them and don't get to do anything but taste theirs! I get a few samples and some good Mexican food and a few laughs!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Meredith and sjc- I think I am both of you! I have a graduate degree in Speech Pathology, and work with children with disabilities, mostly autism. I love dogs. I LOVE margaritas! I obviously love reading. Also cook, knit, garden.  Jane


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Meredith and sjc- I think I am both of you! I have a graduate degree in Speech Pathology, and work with children with disabilities, mostly autism. I love dogs. I LOVE margaritas! I obviously love reading. Also cook, knit, garden. Jane


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm not nearly as lovable as Miss Meredith.  A few things about me, but here's a disclaimer, I'm going to use the ancient Egyptian negative confession method of disclosing a few things about me that I've noticed:

1. Kids don't like me.  It takes years for kids to warm up to me and by then, they are grown.
2. Dogs like to sit in my chair and my own Puglet sometimes barks at me when I come home. No respect.
3. Horses like to throw me, scrape me off on trees and bite me.
4. My hair is very, very, very, very, very curly and thick... positive note:  not balding!
5. I've never wrecked a car, truck or van of my own accord.  I have been hit.
6. I love to make fun of myself, hence my love of British humor.
7. I love to be high, but not drunk.  If I do get drunk, I think I'm a superhero and try to jump off the roof oftentimes succeeding (figuratively speaking).
8. I hate Greek and Indian food.  I think it's the curry.
9. I'm over 1/4 American Indian, but I look like an Irishman.  Irish?  I'm not.
That's enough about me.  What about you?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Meredith and sjc- I think I am both of you! I have a graduate degree in Speech Pathology, and work with children with disabilities, mostly autism. I love dogs. I LOVE margaritas! I obviously love reading. Also cook, knit, garden. Jane


I also knit and crochet. I cook constantly. My son (6' 3") and his friends eat me out of house and home. He is graduating college this Sunday: Starting tonight; I will be cooking for most of the weekend, in preparation for Sunday.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

sjc said:


> My son (6' 3") and his friends eat me out of house and home.


Funny enough, I have a son who is 6'3" also! All my kids are grown (or so they think) and flew the coop long ago. I have 2 sons and 4 stepsons, and one beloved DIL.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Margaret is the name I use on Kindle Boards, but my actual name (and I really go by it) is Margaret Mary.  I have six grown children - three girls and three boys. All three of my sons are over 6'3".  My youngest daughter will be graduating college at the end of this month. My two oldest are married and have given us five grandchildren.  I am also an elementary school librarian, a job I truly enjoy.  I do a great deal of reading and get paid to do it.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

ValeriGail is my real name.  Valeri my first, Gail my Middle. I'm not very creative when it comes to screen names. LOL. But I am a creative person, and really enjoy spending time digital scrapbooking with all the thousands of pictures I take of my kids!  I could lose myself in that for days and days. I LOVE it.

I can sew, but not wonderfully. I'll make blankets for the kids and once even made a complete cover for my son's plastic fold out silly folder his school required him to carry, making it a full book bag. Ask me to do it again, and I probably couldn't! HAHA. I'm good if I'm in the "Zone" but ask me to follow a pattern and I'll throw the whole darn project away with in an hour. I cuss when I sew too. My Mother in law refuses to believe this and doesn't understand why I don't indulge myself to her lovely expensive special sewing machines. Just once, and she'd ban me from the room I'm sure! HAHA

I worked in the Fabric Department of Walmart for 2 years. I loved working in that department, but HATED... HATED.... HATED... working for walmart. did I mention that I HATED working for walmart? I really did.

I love animals. Probably too much. I'd take home every stray I find if I didn't have a husband to deal with. No joke either, I really would. I once dreamed of being a Vet, but decided I couldn't deal with putting them down. So, I thought I'd work for a shelter... yeah, same issue. Neither one of those would be a good career choice for me! (I'd bring them all home, ya know!)

I am dyslexic and struggled with my reading until I was a teen. I would refuse to read out loud in class for fear of the humiliation. I still stumble when asked to read out loud. But, being a mom.. you kinda have to get over that! I still invert my 2's and 9's. Why, I haven't a clue!

I am disabled. I have a neurological muscle movement disorder called Dystonia. Its miserable. I have many days when I'm just not functional, and days in between when I try to fit in everything I couldn't while I was down. Its a crazy circle. Because of that, I am a stay at home mom.

I have 4 kiddos. my oldest Son is almost 14 (OMG!!), My twin boys will by 6 in june, and Baby Girl is 4. I'm married to my highschool sweetheart. We live in separate cities due to work and it sucks. Me and the kids are here in Livingston and he is still in Fort Worth. . We are desperately praying for a job to open up closer to here. Its been almost a year.

Anyway.. thats a bit about me. Oh, and I talk a lot. *A lot*. LOL


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

My name and avatar give some information about me.  I fell in love with watching and listening to loons when we used to vacation in Minnesota.  Of course, some might ask if the name also applies to the love of my life - Intinst.  I would agree at times and sometimes he might also.

I never find enough time to read, even in retirement which I am enjoying.  I do work part time at one of the local venues for concerts, trade shows, and banquets.  It is one of the best places around for people watching.

I am also an animal lover - currently 3 dogs and 2 cats.  DH is always stating that it would be dangerous for us to live in the country as I would bring home too many strays.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Fun idea for a thread!

My online name is of course my real-life name. A few additional scraps of data:

- It's also my mother's maiden name. So there are a lot of Harveys at our family reunions. One of my aunts calls her husband (whose name is Jim) "Harv", so it gets confusing.

- Outside of those family reunions, I *never* hear the name Harvey. It is definitely out of fashion!

- I like that, even though I work with hundreds of people, I am instantly identifiable by my first name. Makes me feel sorry for the John Smiths of the world. 

- Most of my friends call me "Harv".

- It's spelled "Harv", not "Harve".

- I've seen different definitions of the name "Harvey", which I think is Germanic in its roots. Three definitions I've seen are: "bitter" (I don't like that one!), "noble warrior" (that's more like it!), and "worthy" (to which my wife has said, "Sure, but worthy of what??!!")


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My username says a lot about me  I'm the Mom!

I don't REALLY call my kids BRATs (okay, I do...but..) B.R.A.T are their initials... Yes, it was intentional, well at least it was when I was pregnant the last time.

The license plate on my van is BRATBUS... seriously.

I'm short...really short. I have to hem petite pants (and I can't sew for diddly), I'm about the height of your average 12 year old.

I love to read and my other passion is crocheting. I love listening to audiobooks so that I can crochet at the same time. My favorite things to crochet are baby afghans.

My other favorite thing to do is play Sudoku. I'm addicted to it. I print out the Fiendish and Evil level games from http://www.samurai-sudoku.com/ and keep them on a clipboard.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Somehow I feel a bit awkward writing about myself, but I'll give it ago.

I used to be shy and self-conscious when I was in school and I still am.  I could become agorophobic very easily, I think... a hermit.  I love to write and maybe it is because I like living inside my own head.  
I like taking scenic drives and going places, but I want to be in my own car rather than traveling with other people on buses, planes, trains, etc.  I have always had a dream of becoming outgoing and traveling on cruise ships and going on adventures down the Nile or up the Amazon.  I doubt that it will ever happen.   So instead, I watch Samantha Brown on the Travel Channel and I live vicariously through her.  
I love history and mysterious legends and mythology.  I like to watch scary movies, but not slasher movies.  Yuck!  
I can't think of anything else to say except that I love toasted marshmallows and sometimes.... every great once in a while... I eat Redi-Whip straight out of the can!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Couple of things about me:

1. John is not my real name. I chose this name after the late Robert Cormier, who lived in the next town over and wrote such young adult classics such as The Chocolate War and I Am The Cheese. He wrote for the paper I wrote for under the pseudonym John Fitch IV. I decided back in 1995 that if I ever became a published author, that was the name I would write under, but as "the fifth."

2. Sportswriting is my so-called "day job" even though some of my games are at night.

3. Being from Massachusetts, I'm a huge sports fan -- mainly of the Red Sox and the Patriots. Due to my winter sportswriting, I'm not really able to watch the Bruins and the Celtics, so I don't really follow them as closely as I do the Sox and the Pats. I do, however, enjoy watching soccer (football) and the Barclay's Premier League every weekend. Arsenal F.C. is my favorite club.

4. I've published six novels with one more on the way this year, plus three in 2011. At present, I have two planned for 2012, but that could rise to as many as four. I'm writing my 12th novel right now, and I'm planning on writing at least one more this year, and maybe two additional novels. The novel I'm writing now is my second of 2010.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Great idea, Linda.

there is also a thread called "25 random things about you" http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3048.msg67885.html#msg67885, started by Harvey; 
I was so grateful that drenee pulled Dona's 25 random things she had written about herself (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23706.msg442854.html#msg442854) and placed it in the thread that is a tribute to her; 
I felt like I really got to know her better;

it's lovely to read more about our friends we make here, so I'm really grateful for this thread and think it would also be great to learn more of everyone on the "25 random things" thread.

My moniker ayuryogini:
Ayurveda is the sister science of yoga, basically about getting, and staying, healthy based on our individual constitutions; 
I went to school and was trained as a Clinical Ayurvedic Specialist, then worked for a couple of years at the school as an Intern Supervisor, supervising the students while they completed their internships.
I am also a Certified Yoga instructor; I have been doing yoga since I was a teenager, but gave myself the gift of training to be an instructor for my 40th birthday. (yogini is a female who does yoga)
My avatar: 
I love books and fairies; I have a Flower Fairy tattoo that I got shortly before I turned 50; I included a Flower Fairy in the latest skin I made as a tribute to my mom's memory because she loved that tattoo, and everytime I saw her, she asked to see it; that always made me smile.

I've also been a RN for 31 years, mostly L&D and Neonatal Intensive Care; babies are my love. Most recently I work as an Advice Nurse for Pediatrics, and like to think that I help to educate parents, help calm them when they are worried about their sick child(ren), and help them be better parents to healthier children.
Consequently, since I sit for 8 hours at a time (minus breaks) with a headset on, in front of a computer, taking call after call, I rarely return phone calls to family and friends because I've had enough time on the phone, but oddly enough, can still spend hours in front of a computer.
I have a daughter who is 31 (I sat for State Boards when she was 10 days old!) who is my pride and joy.

The rest I'll post in the 25 random things thread.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

My name is Lisa and my handle "Tripp" comes from my college nickname.  Shortened from Triple A P, which was shortened from All American Apple Pie...I was kind of innocent seeming.  What my friends were slow to realize is that I was really an instigator behind that "sweet" exterior.  It comes from being in the middle of a family of 6 kids.

I am a mom of two boys that are 18 & 22.  Not really boys any longer.  I will celebrate my 26th wedding anniversary with my DH and wonder how that happened.  Wasn't 1984 just a few years ago?

My avitar looks just like my boy dog, Cooper, a cardigan corgi.  We also have a girl cardi named Belle.

I have lived in a Seattle 'burb for 20 years but before then was Minnesota born and raised.  In my mind, I am just a temporary resident of WA and am still a Minnesota girl.  Will be for the rest of my life.

I was certified to teach K thru 12 art, taught 7th graders one year and was cured from the belief that I could teach.  I totally respect anyone that can.  Now I work for that large airplane manufacturing company that used to be headquartered in Seattle but now calls Chicago it's headquarters.  I am in after sales customer support deal with customers around the world.  I love it.

I was ALWAYS an avid reader and now am passionate about my Kindle 2.  Kindleboards is my addiction and I love everyone here.  You are my newest friends.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I suppose it says a lot that I chose this forum name and avatar. Of course i am an evil mastermind anyway.

When not plotting world conquest, I am reading, mostly history and nature stuff, but also lots of military fiction and science fiction and Sherlock Holmes. I'm an avid fan of Looney Tunes and have several big art books about them (despite choosing a name from another cartoon studio). I'm an avid nature photographer.  I like to travel to unusual places, and have been to Egypt, Tunisia, Brazil, and Slovenia, among other places.

My work is in the pollution control field, dealing with things that poison people and cause cancer, which may.help explain my whimsical behavior away from work. But I'm like this there, too!

And most importantly, with Scarlet's able assistance, I am the author of the Weird Kindle Book thread, or at least most of it!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

My name is the same in real life.  I really couldn't come up with anything else.  
I love to cook and bake but since moving to Washington in October, I haven't baked as much.  You can't take homemade baked goods to school anymore.  
My kids are 7 and 8 year old girls and I will have been married for 11 years this May.  
I have traveled to 14 different countries before I got married.  I worked my way through college and speak spanish even though I am 100% Irish is ancestry.  
I love to meet new people but I don't like to belong to any clique.  Variety is the spice of life.  Yes I handle change well.
I would make a terrible teacher but applaud all that can. 
I love the boards and reading is my longest running hobby.  42 years and counting!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

You are all awesome!  I really enjoyed reading every one of these. I hope more will join in.

BTW - I have 4 toy poodles, and my husband wants to start a web-site called whatwerewethinking.com; but everytime we see them playing together or sleeping all cute and cuddly, he says - that's what we were thinking!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hello. My name is Charles. I'm an alc...avid reader.

NogDog is a nickname for my best friend Noggin (see avatar photo) who is part Australian Cattle Dog and part mutt. I adopted him over nine years ago from a local animal orphanage. If the expression "it's a dog's life" is supposed to have a negative connotation, well, I just don't see it. He spends most of his time sleeping, with periodic breaks for food, going potty, the occasional walk, and barking at the mailman. Doesn't sound all that bad to me as a way to make a living.

I have a degree in music education (instrumental emphasis), so naturally I've been working in the computer/software industry for the last couple decades or so. Right now I'm mostly unemployed, doing part-time web development work and trying to figure out what I want to be when I grow up. (I have dreams of being a best-selling author, but that takes a lot of talent and/or luck, plus a lot of work, so don't hold your breath.)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

My screen nanme is one I use on other boards. College mascot was a Knight and 33 was DD basketball number. 

My name is Rena (pronunced Renee), I love reading, travelling and women's basketball. I will get to indugle in both of these this month ~ Alaksan Cruise and a WNBA game in Seattle before returning back to Florida.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

....evil banker, city girl, world traveler, reader, movie & theater goer.  Sorry I can not disclose my real name.  I'm opposed to posting personal details on the internet... in fact, I don't even use facebook!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm I'm boring next to you all - my family were among the original immigrants so if I were a joiner I could join Founding Families (or fathers something like that), DAR, etc etc etc -- but I'm not a joiner  

I cook, knit, read - I'm starting the summer of socks since socks are quick to knit and don't sit on your lap making you hot when it is hot and humid out already - I am taking a class in basket weaving - which I will never do anything with most likely after the class - I love taking classes and learning how to do things but that is the part I love - the learning - for some reason knitting has stuck .... 

I could easily become a hermit - hubster needs social interaction like most people need to breath - me - I am happy getting together with friends once a week or so - I think part of that is because every job I have ever had involved dealing with the public in person or on the phone - 

I'm also becoming a creature of the night - because of insomnia and also a sun allergy that developed a couple of years ago - which really stopped me from doing lots of things I loved - fishing, boating, skiing, biking --  blah!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My primary screen name, Annalog, is based on my real name, Anna L., and a nom de plume I used, Analog, when I was young. When I tried to use Analog on the Internet, the standard spellings were usually taken so I changed the spelling to more closely match my real name.

My screen name at Flickr, Origami-Turtle, combined with my avatar and the text below the avatar correctly suggest that I am interested in origami and live in the desert (southern Arizona).

Most of the items I wrote in 25 Random Things About You are still accurate if adjusted due to passage of time.  However, concerning item 18, I did not start raising chickens in 2009; instead the chicks are due to arrive in just over two weeks. In addition, concerning item 25, I am no longer eagerly awaiting my Kindle; instead I have been avidly using my Kindle since 29 Feb. 2009. (Yes, I have put origami diagrams on my Kindle. I also have an origami book on my Kindle. )

I still believe that Analog is useful in the digital age  (Did you know that origami and paperfolding has been used as a means to solve some complex problems? And I am not talking about the Fortune Teller! )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My screen name is my real name and here's a story I think explains a lot about me and my personality:


It was originally 'Jeffrey Allen' ... but in the 70's, it seemed like every boy on the planet was a Jeff ... I think I was 8 the first time I saw it spelled with a G.  I was hooked.  For 4 years I bugged and bugged and bugged my parents to let me change my name.  Teachers wouldn't let me change the spelling cuz it wasn't my 'real' name - and my parents wouldn't budge on it.  Finally, when I was 12, my father decided to find out what was involved in name changes (mostly to finally shut me up).  He learned that in Michigan, until one is 16, name changes are considered clerical errors - to fix it involved filling out a form and paying a $25 filing fee.

So, then it was just a matter of convincing him that I really wanted to be different from all the other Jeffs in my class.  In the end, I convinced him to change my name to 'Geoffrey Alan' - he drew the line at changing my last name to the old German spelling of our name .... It then took me about 16 more years to work up the nerve to ask my colleagues and friends to stop calling me Geoff and start calling me Geoffrey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm honored to have inspired a thread.  I think you can tell several thing about me from my membership here on KB and my username--I'm a quilter, I do love to read, and I also love gadgets.

I also like photography, auto racing, birding, nature, games, dogs, other people's kids (most of the time), teddy bears and Japanese art & culture.

I prefer not to be called "Bets", by the way...if someone uses that, I'll give it to them once; if they keep using it, I'll correct them.    Not sure why it bugs me..... 

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> My middle name is Danielle. Growing up, everybody called me Dani. When I was in the military, I got tired of explaining why my badge said Heather. At that point, I started going by my first name. Even though it's been nearly 20 years, I still look around if somebody says Dani. I know how long somebody has known me by what they call me.


For most of my younger life I went by a nickname which was not based on Charles, I believe "imposed" on me by one of my grandfathers. I guess it was convenient since my father went by "Chuck" and there was another Charles in my 1st grade class, plus I never really cared for Chuck or Charlie. Then in my late 20's when I transferred to a new position where I was working that entailed a lot of liaison with corporate customers, my boss suggested that I use "Charles" instead of my nickname, as she thought it sounded better. I thought about it a bit and decided I actually did like Charles better, and ever since then that's how I introduced myself to all new acquaintances. I still have some long-time friends and family who occasionally use my old nickname, and I don't make a big deal out of that, but I really don't care for it when people assume that it's OK to call me Chuck or Charlie. (Which is why, Geoffrey, I asked in that PM which you prefer, as I don't like to assume that you would go by Geoff, or that anyone else likes to be called by some diminutive of their given name.)


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I prefer not to be called "Bets", by the way...if someone uses that, I'll give it to them once; if they keep using it, I'll correct them.  Not sure why it bugs me.....
> 
> Betsy


I know exactly what you mean. I hate it when someone pronounces my name as Joycie. The e is silent and they will get glared at, if not told in no uncertain terms to not pronounce it that way. I think my dislike came about because as a child it was used in a sing-song somewhat smart-alecky manner by someone I didn't particularly like anyway. Intinst has even pretty much learned that he had better not say it that way even in a teasing manner.


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats - you must be my lost bff.  You'll see what I mean.

OwlEyez came from my re-born love of Owls after the first Harry Potter books, and a play on a high end flashlight called Wolf Eyes.  Hubby collects all kinds of specialty flashlights.  That means I get some pretty cool ones too!

I know if people call me Cheri that they really know me.  Cheryl is for the government or aquaintences.
I crochet & listen to audiobooks all the time.  or play sudoku puzzles and listen to audiobooks.
Sudoku . . . Let me see if I can remember where they all are?  1 book by the bed, 1 in the van for traffic tie-ups, 1 in my desk at work, 1 by my chair in the living room with my crochet.

Then when my hands are too tired to crochet, it's the kindle.  I love my kindle.  When they boys are driving me crazy, or the dog is snoring to bring down the house, I go to my room and read.

Hubby & I have 2 boys.  We have also adopted a Pekeingese, fish, and most recently a 3 year old guinea pig.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

OwlEyez said:


> luvmy4brats - you must be my lost bff. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> OwlEyez came from my re-born love of Owls after the first Harry Potter books, and a play on a high end flashlight called Wolf Eyes. Hubby collects all kinds of specialty flashlights. That means I get some pretty cool ones too!
> 
> ...


LOL! Yep. I see exactly what you mean.

DH banned me from buying anymore sudoku books. I have games on my laptop, phone and iPod. I use those or print them out from the computer program I bought.

(Oh, and I love Harry too!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Yep. I see exactly what you mean.
> 
> DH banned me from buying anymore sudoku books. I have games on my laptop, phone and iPod. I use those or print them out from the computer program I bought.
> 
> (Oh, and I love Harry too!)


I think I have three separate Sudoku games on my iPad. 

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I did the 25 random things, but it is kinda neat getting to know everyone better.  I have a fairly common name (as does DH) and it bugs me to have people spell it "wrong".  Since I'm from the south, my family calls me by my first and middle name (which I hated for a long time b/c I was told I was named after a man), so if I'm called by my first and middle name, it's pretty much a sure bet that it's family.  Being the only girl in a family of 4 brothers made me tough.  My youngest brother's best friend is 24 yrs old, 6'4" and 300lbs and will still cower if he thinks he made me mad.  I'm also v knowledgable about boy scouts.  All of my brothers are eagle scouts.

I think that'll do for now.  I hear the Boss waking up from her nap


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess I would add - Sandypeach the Music Man, as I have been a both a part-time and a volunteer choral director for over 30 years and have acted in musical theater for the last 6 years.  I don't have a degree in music (or anything else, for that matter), but that hasn't slowed me down any.  My screen name comes from a misunderstanding:  My dad often calls me Sammy P (a derivative of my first name and middle initial) and my girlfriend at the time (now my wife of 33 years) asked why Dad called me Sandypeach.  This was years before the internet, but the first time I had to come up with a screen name, this was the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Since I'm from the south, my family calls me by my first and middle name


I had to laugh at that the ONLY times I was ever called Rhoda Ellen was if I was in serious trouble


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> (Which is why, Geoffrey, I asked in that PM which you prefer, as I don't like to assume that you would go by Geoff, or that anyone else likes to be called by some diminutive of their given name.)


There are relatively few who double check first. Now I'm at a point in my life where I'm OK with my friends and family calling me Geoff ... but it really irks me when I meet someone, introduce myself as Geoffrey and have them immediately call me Geoff. Like Miss Bets, I'll correct them after the second time.

I realize I'm opening myself up to a new set of people using it, but years ago, some of my nieces couldn't pronounce my name and I was Uncle Jiffy to them. For a while all of that generation called me Uncle Jiffy. Now they are all far too grown and mature to do that. BUT, now Gilbert's added it to his repertoire of pet names and some of my other friends and siblings have started calling me either Jiffy or Uncle Jiffy....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

rho said:


> I had to laugh at that the ONLY times I was ever called Rhoda Ellen was if I was in serious trouble


And if it was serious trouble, my mom used all my name, including the last.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

intinst said:


> And if it was serious trouble, my mom used all my name, including the last.


I knew I was in serious trouble if my mom forgot who I was and went thru the list!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> .... It then took me about 16 more years to work up the nerve to ask my colleagues and friends to stop calling me Geoff and start calling me Geoffrey.


When I met my husband all of his friends called him Chaz, his family called him Charley, and his co-workers called him Chuck. Not fond of any of them, I just started calling him Charles. He liked it the best, and now it's all he's known as. I really like the formal name most of the time and my cousin laughs when I call him Michael, not Mike.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi.  I think I've posted all this stuff and more in other threads.  

My name is Marti.  Teachers called me Martha, but who was I to correct an authoritarian figure when I was a kid?  I lived very near the beach in NJ until I moved to NYC for grad school.  Went to UNC-Greensboro and Manhattan School of Music for B. Mus. and M.M. in flute performance, which I've never have done for a living.  I still play my flute.

I worked in permanent jobs for 33 years straight until layoffs at the law firm last year where I'd worked for 6 years.  I'm unemployed and temp as I'm called for it in word processing centers.  My first job after grad school was working for a classical music PR person in her apartment as an assistant.  It was horrible, but I stayed for one year.  

I love playing my flute, reading books, swimming laps and just relaxing.  

I am a night owl, and my day temp assignment over the past two weeks almost killed me.  Most of my perm day jobs have started at 9:30am, but this one was 9-5.  What's with those hours?  I realize that outside of NYC, most people work 8-5.  More power to you all.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My screen name is derived from my last name -- if you read exactly what it says you have my last name (although perhaps not the exact spelling).  Drop the number and you also have my nickname and although I'll answer to most anything including DW's favorite moniker for me "What's His Name".


I'm an electrical engineer by education and an EMS engineer by trade.  EMS being energy management system -- basically a process control system on steroids -- the one I work with controls the power grid covering a large portion of a 2 state area.  Been doing it for over 25 years... I suppose that basically qualifies me as a geek also although away from work I'd much rather get hot and sweaty playing in the dirt (yard work, gardening, etc.) than dink with technology.  To me there's nothing quite so much fun as getting very sweaty, dirty and sore working outside -- it hurts sooo good!  

DW and I are both lovers of musicals and are long term season ticket holders for both the major theater in our area and a fairly famous outdoor theater in our area.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

My name really is Shayne Parkinson   Shayne is a name that's constantly misspelled, assumed to be only for a man, or transmogrified into any of a dozen other names entirely. A few: Jane, Sian, Shaun, Sharon, Cheryl...

But I'm really just plain Shayne. I write, I play piano badly, I do needlepoint, I make preserves, I garden. I like hiking and kayaking.  I'm a cat magnet (the number of times I've heard, "Oh, he never usually goes to anyone, but he really likes you"...). I'm an introvert: I love meeting people, but afterwards I'm exhausted, and need to refresh myself with large doses of peace and quiet. I never quite feel alone, because my head's usually full of characters conversing and/or arguing. I try to avoid talking to them out loud when I'm in public. Most of the time I succeed.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

LindaW said:


> When I met my husband all of his friends called him Chaz, his family called him Charley, and his co-workers called him Chuck. Not fond of any of them, I just started calling him Charles. He liked it the best, and now it's all he's known as. I really like the formal name most of the time and my cousin laughs when I call him Michael, not Mike.


I agree: "Charles" is an elegant name. (Probably doesn't really fit me, then?)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wasn't very original when picking my screen name. I was so excited to that know one else had chosen it because it was such a popular name when I was young. My name is Kathryn, but I've always gone by Kathy. When I was in school every other girl was named Kathy, spelled every way you can think of. When I was in the 3rd grade there were 7 Kathys in the class. I had to go by my middle name of Deanna. My Dad called me K D Kidd, therefore most of my family called me Kady, now they call me Kathy. It only took about 30 years to get them to call me Kathy. lol When someone calls me, I can tell from what part of my life they have been in when they say my name. Kady from family, Deanna from elementary school,  Stup (my maiden name which is pronounced stoop and yes I was called Stupid a lot) from high school. My best friend in high school was Cathy (she still is) so everyone called us by our last name. 

My favorite name is Nana which my grandchildren call me. I have 8 grandsons, 1 granddaughter and a new one coming in October. I'm thinking pink.

I am a software instructor for a medical company. I travel a lot for work. I live in Florida and my husband and I love boating.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Louise is my middle name, which I have gone by all my life. It was my grandmother's name and my parents always planned on calling me that. My first name is Susan which has no ties to anything. Not going by your legal first name is a pain. My Dad was in the military and when I grew up they refused to go by anything but your first name. There was a time I thought about legally changing it but my husband talked me out of it. I do know when someone who doesn't know me contacts me though, it's always "Susan"

My husband of 17 years died 11 years ago when I was 42. 42 is too young to be a widow, a great book I found which helped me a lot is "I'm Grieving as Fast as I Can"

No kids, currently 7 dogs and one very cranky Amazon parrot, all rescues.

I was a voracious reader until my husband died. After that I found that I just could not focus my brain enough to get through a book. I could lose myself in movies though, and created a nice home theater setup with a great sound system and own about 1800 DVDs and Blu-rays. I belong to several home theater forums where I am one of only a handful of women participating.   I was starting to enjoy books again when I purchased my K2 and since then my reading has taken off.


----------

